# New User ?? Reputable Timeshare Resale Broker



## honeymontana (Oct 31, 2011)

I am totally new to this.  Help please.  Does anyone out there know of any
reputable resale brokers.  ?? No or low upfront fees.  Low ending fees.  ?? Any advice.   Many thanks


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 31, 2011)

Reputable brokers charge a commission after the sale, starting at about $1,000 and up.  Unless your timeshare is worth many thousands of dollars, and very few are, it's more cost effective to sell it yourself.

Have you done any research to see what your timeshare is selling for on the resale market?  

Go to ebay, search for your resort by exact name, and then click on "completed listings" in the menu on the left to see what it is actually SELLING for.  Most timeshares are going for 0-10% of original retail.
ebay timeshare listings - http://www.ebay.com/sch/items/Timeshares-for-Sale_?_catref=1&_sacat=15897

For broker ratings - see this forum:  http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=56

NEVER pay a high upfront fee - that's always a SCAM!


----------



## linsj (Oct 31, 2011)

A lot of people here have bought and sold through Seth Nock and Judi K., both reputable brokers who specialize in Hilton and other high-end timeshares. Search in this forum for their phone numbers/email addresses.


----------



## Talent312 (Oct 31, 2011)

linsj said:


> A lot of people here have bought and sold through Seth Nock and Judi K., both reputable brokers who specialize in Hilton and other high-end timeshares.



They are favorites of the Hilton posters, and fellow TUGgers.
 Judy K. ... See: http://judikoz.com/
 Seth Nock ... See: http://www.sellingtimeshares.net/

.


----------



## phil1ben (Oct 31, 2011)

Bought my timeshare from Judy K. Found her to be excellent and honest.


----------



## honeymontana (Nov 1, 2011)

*WANTED:  Reputable licensed timeshare rental/resale broker*

Yes, just as it says in the heading, I need professional help.  Please contact
me with what you have to offer and what your fees are??  Thank you


----------



## honeymontana (Nov 1, 2011)

*Thanks*

I want to thank all of you for your info.  I have spent many hours doing research just to find out I feel overwhelmed.  Because of a medical problem 
I really need to find someone to represent me so I have sent e-mails to
the people you recommended.  I am curious is there a way to check their
licenses, etc??


----------



## Talent312 (Nov 1, 2011)

honeymontana said:


> I am curious is there a way to check their licenses, etc??



You can find out whether any licensed professional is in good standing in the state where they are located by going to the website of the government agency in that state which regulates the profession.

In Florida, its the Department of Business & Professional Regulation.
DBPR's website for searching licenses is: https://www.myfloridalicense.com/wl11.asp

I can tell you that you'll have no worries with either of these two individuals.
They have a lenghy history on this BBS with nothing but kudos for their work.


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 1, 2011)

honeymontana said:


> Yes, just as it says in the heading, I need professional help.  Please contact
> me with what you have to offer and what your fees are??  Thank you



If it were me, I'd contact some of the recommended companies, instead of soliciting offers.  I guarantee that with an open invitation to contact you, you are going to get some scammers.

Remember - anyone who wants a large upfront fee - no matter what they call it - is going to scam you.  Reputable brokers charge their fees AFTER the sale, out of the proceeds - not upfront and not out of pocket.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Nov 2, 2011)

Talent312 said:


> They are favorites of the Hilton posters, and fellow TUGgers.
> Judy K. ... See: http://judikoz.com/
> Seth Nock ... See: http://www.sellingtimeshares.net/
> 
> .



I have bought 2 timeshares from Seth Nock and found his fees and prices reasonable and sales were deeded and registered into Hilton points which is imperative.


----------



## hurnik (Nov 3, 2011)

I would also check out Diane Nadeau at timeshare broker sales.  

--Kevin


----------



## travelguy (Nov 3, 2011)

Talent312 said:


> They are favorites of the Hilton posters, and fellow TUGgers.
> Judy K. ... See: http://judikoz.com/
> Seth Nock ... See: http://www.sellingtimeshares.net/
> 
> .



Agreed.  Never bought from either but have talked to both and was impressed with their knowledge and professionalism.  A search of the TUG forums and you will see these two highly recommended for many years.


----------



## bosco0633 (Nov 6, 2011)

I only use Judi, I have since day 1. She is the very best.  I have purchased 4 units from her now and several of my friends and family have used her now.  I would only recommend her, but that is just my opinion.


----------



## mapsd (Jul 4, 2018)

bump


----------



## Cyberc (Jul 4, 2018)

mapsd said:


> bump


Are you aware that this is a 7 years old thread?


----------

